# Custom Corner Tank - 75Gal



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Howdy, haven't been here for a while, too many things to deal with lately. We did a tank recently and I figured I'll post a build from beginning to end. It's still very fresh and hasn't grown in yet, but once in a while I will try to post updates and cool shots.

This is a custom tank we ordered from Protean and of course has an a MistKing Ultimate Misting System and our new larger double LED Lights. I'm just posting links as I know people will ask for them.

We had a perfect walk-by corner that this tank would fit into, so we built a simple stand that would house the external Fluval canister filter to keep the pond area clean and water circulating. Across the wall is a laundry room which is all set up and maintains a salt water tank and has equipment to do partial water changes and auto top off for RO, so the misting system taps into that RO reservoir in the laundry room, away from the view of course. We don't want to see any of that, just a clean tank.

Here are some progress pics:



























































































































































....to be continued


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

That's a hell of a re-entrance Marty! ...Welcome back 

Idea what the lucky inhabitants will be yet?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Welcome back! It's always good seeing ya around here, Marty 

The new tank looks great! I've definitely subscribed 

John


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

This is a new home for a cute pair 

Male:









and Female:


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

one more - full frontal 

front glass is clean and almost invisible but since the sides are angled you can really see them in this pic. Nevertheless, all look very clean when you look at the tank


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

its a masterpiece!


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I want a video of the viv going through all the weather fx... please


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

sort of difficult to really see inside...notice a hose on the front left...is that for a running water feature...can you "break it down" as far as the various parts...it is spectacular....as well as your frogs....


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Yes, there's a water feature. It's still not grown in, tank is very fresh. It needs some time to grow in. I'll try to get few more detailed shots, possibly a video


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

Looking good, love corner tanks


----------



## rickdogg (Sep 17, 2014)

Awesome enclosure


----------



## smoosh (Oct 25, 2014)

Looks incredible! Can definitely see this hobby dragging me farther and farther into madness


----------



## s0082 (Jun 22, 2014)

Amazing job! This is like museum quality  building vivs can be addictive


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Good to see you active again Marty. Good luck with your frogs they look wonderful!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

So, do you still have your hands on Habacrete? If so, you are a luck SOB lol.


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

That is one awesome viv! I must be crazy, that looks like a Lita male and Paru female. I know it's not... Great work man. I'd have had the genders wrong too, that female has a dark looking throat


----------



## eyadinuae (Apr 9, 2013)

Very Nice work .. Wonder if you can upload a video ..


----------



## Sktdvs14 (Oct 20, 2014)

Wowza! That tank is beast looking! That 75 corner really makes use of the space. Making re-think my whole lay out.


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

Very nice Marty.

Tim


----------



## fbazin (Dec 4, 2014)

Is this light system good for a 48.24.30 size tank?


----------

